# Question: Highway/expressway/motorway/roadway with most number of lanes in existence



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm sorry if this has been posted but out of curiosity, different pages on the internet give different results.

Some say 401 in Canada. Others say I75 in Atlanta, Georgia while another said another said Interstate 5 (with its 21 lanes)

So what is it?

Thanks


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

The 401 in Toronto, at least for a long stretch, the others may be wider for not very long


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The problem is definition. Many locations that top the lists are just approaches to interchanges.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The problem is definition. Many locations that top the lists are just approaches to interchanges.


Ah okay.

So there's no clear consensus yet (or some guinness book of world records entry that has an official listing for such)?


----------



## Highwaycrazy (Oct 2, 2009)

The MKAD around Moscow? 12 lanes (5 lanes & 1 shoulder lane either side).


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Near Madrid (eastern zone) there is a point where M-45 and M-50 have a common part. That makes that for two or three kilometres there are 6 lanes. Later it is 3+3 (if I am not wrong) and... the central 3 is considered M-50 and exterior 3 lanes are M-45


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

There are several freeways in the United States that exceed 18 lanes.


----------



## Berlin. (Oct 14, 2010)

Any pictures?


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Berlin. said:


> Any pictures?




They will be interesting.

A motorway cross of those... too!!


----------



## Bootkin (Apr 27, 2008)

There are portions of Commonwealth Avenue in the Quezon City, Philippines which would have about 22 lanes. 2 lanes service roads, 9 southbound, 9 north bound, and 2 again for service roads. With the construction of MRT 7, that meant it would be reduced to 20 lanes.


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

What about those Naypyidaw roundabout inbetween-ones...


----------



## ppplus (Nov 24, 2007)

The Europeans Codes of Motorways/Highways Desing indicates a maximum number of lanes 4 per carriageway.

What is the maximum number of lanes in the United States or Canada?


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Norsko said:


> What about those Naypyidaw roundabout inbetween-ones...


Not a motorway but still. 😯


----------



## ppplus (Nov 24, 2007)

This is a interesting question. how many lanes do you calculate there are the Arc de Triomphe roundabout in Paris?


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

ppplus said:


> The Europeans Codes of Motorways/Highways Desing indicates a maximum number of lanes 4 per carriageway.
> 
> What is the maximum number of lanes in the United States or Canada?


I don't understand this.
So 5-6-7 lane motorways are illegal?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

It's possible that some design manuals prescribe a maximum of 4 lanes per carriageway. Design manuals usually have no legal implications, so wider motorways wouldn't be illegal.

Back in the 1990s the Netherlands had a design criteria that 4 lane carriageways required a left shoulder. A few motorways were indeed built like this.


----------



## Luki_SL (Apr 11, 2005)

ppplus said:


> This is a interesting question. how many lanes do you calculate there are the Arc de Triomphe roundabout in Paris?


There is approximately 12-13 lanes


----------

